# Dollar vs Euro...



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey everybody!!! The Euro has not been this low against the Dollar in quite a while. The situation with Greece almost going belly up, has rocked the European community. You know what I'm saying...


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Euro = $1.30 and falling!!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

scottw said:


> Euro = $1.30 and falling!!


 Gotta love it huh Scott?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

As a former currency trader that remembers it at $0.89, yes I do.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

scottw said:


> As a former currency trader that remembers it at $0.89, yes I do.


I bet we test 1.25 at least. This certainly makes commodities tied to the euro cheaper. Every cloud has its silver lining.


----------



## jolyrogger (Jan 7, 2010)

this is news to me.. Man i have to pay attention to the news more.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

This would have been nice when I vacationed there in 2006 as we paid out the nose for goods and services. We'll be going to Europe again in late 2010 and for sure in 2011 and if the trend continues I'll be as excited as a blind qu**r in a hot dog factory.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Cigary said:


> This would have been nice when I vacationed there in 2006 as we paid out the nose for goods and services. We'll be going to Europe again in late 2010 and for sure in 2011 and if the trend continues I'll be as excited as a blind qu**r in a hot dog factory.


Buy some Euro's now Gary! I just stocked up on a pile of USD when the Cdn/USD were par.


----------



## Magnate (Nov 27, 2009)

This thread makes me drool... And I have a lot to learn... 

Anyone who wants to waste some time talking to me about forex, or more importantly algos, please shoot me a PM. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

$1.25 might be too close for a support and could just be a dead cat bounce. Getting back to parity on the EUR/USD would be fekkin awesome but who knows if this Greece thing can pummel them that bad.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Tarks said:


> Buy some Euro's now Gary! I just stocked up on a pile of USD when the Cdn/USD were par.


I am talking with my finance guy this week and will probably pull the trigger by Friday. Where the fack are my crystal balls?:hmm:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> I am talking with my finance guy this week and will probably pull the trigger by Friday. *Where the fack are my crystal balls?*:hmm:


Did you check your underpants?mg:


----------



## Dr. Nick (Jan 12, 2010)

Ummmmm buy buy buy! Might finally be time to pull the trigger on a box of flammable devices.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Locked and Loaded...........

C'mom Greece.......

Never thought I would say that..


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

scottw said:


> Getting back to parity on the EUR/USD would be fekkin awesome but who knows if this Greece thing can pummel them that bad.


Me too, but for that to happen, we'd have to actually do something *right*, as opposed the EU just doing something wrong. Not sure I see that happening any time soon. :mmph:


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

bpegler said:


> I bet we test 1.25 at least. This certainly makes commodities tied to the euro cheaper. Every cloud has its silver lining.


Any thoughts on whether those companies who deal mostly to foreign buyers will raise their Euro prices in attempts to recoup some of the value losses?


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Any thoughts on whether those companies who deal mostly to foreign buyers will raise their Euro prices in attempts to recoup some of the value losses?


Odds are they use hedging strategies to combat fluctuations in the market. They should if they are smart but I have seen some prices overseas remain the same despite the drop in the EURO.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Did you check your underpants?mg:


I did...still waiting for them to fall after 55 years. Makes one wonder how I had 2 kids.:eyebrows:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

.

*Gah! * :scared:

Hedging _and_ falling balls!

That's just scareweeee!!

We are going in 2011 too. So I've been planning on hedging... but doing it this early = loss of interest income for a year.... even if it is a low rate...:dunno:

Guess I should open a savings account there!:nod:

Gotta check and see if that is possible/ legal

Bueller?:ask:

.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> .
> 
> *Gah! *:scared:
> 
> ...


I think you can open an overseas account but cannot deposit dollars there. You would have to have someone do the FX and obviously they would pocket a spead. The spread on the interbank market is tight, maybe 1-2 pips (a unit of measure) but the FX spread for a small account could be as wide as 100 pips as this is how the FX dept. makes their money. You would have to factor in the conversion as you would not be getting the spot market rate.


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Anyone notice that at least one retailer gently nudged their prices upward because of the falling Euro? That pisses me off!


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

I noticed that! They didn't adjust them until this morning! I looked at prices last night and almost bought a bunch. Oh well.....


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Frinkiac7 said:


> Anyone notice that at least one retailer gently nudged their prices upward because of the falling Euro? That pisses me off!


I had figured that may happen, I just hope it doesn't become the norm.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

$1.25 Bob and I suspect it still has more to go until it sleeps.


----------



## rudeJARHEAD (Jul 12, 2009)

Cigary said:


> This would have been nice when I vacationed there in 2006 as we paid out the nose for goods and services. We'll be going to Europe again in late 2010 and for sure in 2011 and if the trend continues I'll be as excited as a blind qu**r in a hot dog factory.


Your analogy is priceless!! My stomach hurts now thanks


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

rudeJARHEAD said:


> Your analogy is priceless!! My stomach hurts now thanks


Ha ha...I graduated summa cum laude at the school of analogies. Not really...most of what I remember is what I heard growing up and listening to my grandpa. I use to laugh at everything he'd say and this was just one of them. Stay tuned...as I remember them I'll throw em around.:focus:


----------



## Nickerson (Mar 19, 2009)

What did the exchange rate use to be? According to google and yahoo the Euro is still worth more then the USD

1 Euro = 1.2595 U.S. dollars

http://www.ecb.int/stats/exchange/eurofxref/html/eurofxref-graph-usd.en.html

Ah i see


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

scottw said:


> $1.25 Bob and I suspect it still has more to go until it sleeps.


But it looks like that dead cat may indeed bounce.

At least for today...

Over the long term, I think your call is probably right, and we're heading for parity. But let's face it, if the euro devalues another 20% in a couple weeks, we'll heve more to worry about than the price of our cigars. I hope things slow down for the sake of all our economies...

Now, if it unwinds nice and slow, the price on those Behikes may look reasonable.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Nickerson said:


> What did the exchange rate use to be? According to google and yahoo the Euro is still worth more then the USD
> 
> 1 Euro = 1.2595 U.S. dollars
> 
> ...


Historically you can see the decline starting in August of 2008 then going back up in Nov. of 09 back down to April of this month. A ride that takes about 6 months that goes up and down.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

bpegler said:


> But it looks like that dead cat may indeed bounce.
> 
> At least for today...
> 
> ...


Even more reason to stock up now
This could get really bad..........
and I want some great smokes to ezzzzzzzz the pain...


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay I have just gone through all of my favorite brands on a certain website and those smooth operators "just happened" to bump their price in Euros enough to restore them to the levels before the dollar started climbing quickly against the Euro. What a racket! On more than a few marcas, this works out to something like a $20/box "gratuity." *insert angry face*


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Tarks said:


> Buy some Euro's now Gary! I just stocked up on a pile of USD when the Cdn/USD were par.


Can you do this? I'm so confused lol wouldn't you be paying for the currency in the exchange rate?


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

It is called inflation........
and it's on it's way here.....


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

eyesack said:


> Can you do this? I'm so confused lol wouldn't you be paying for the currency in the exchange rate?


Sure, you can trade currency like anything else.

For example, the euro is about 1.28 USD today. So if I bought 100 euros it would cost me $128. If the euro gets back to a 1.5:1 ratio to the dollar, I can now take my 128 euros and buy 192 dollars.

There you go, a $64 dollar gain on my $128 investment. All you have to do is call the currency fluctuations correctly


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Wow! (Sorry I'm still learning the way of the world economy) So are you sayin it'd be a good idea to buy some Euros and sit on em till the dollar gets stronger? Gonna go do some research on this!


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Slow down grasshopper 

I'm not suggesting that you buy euros ... I have no clue what the euro will do vs. the dollar. But if you did buy them now, you wouldn't be hoping that the dollar gets stronger, you'd be betting that the dollar would get weaker. So when the time came to cash in, you could buy more dollars with your euros.

Clear as mud?


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Rodeo said:


> Slow down grasshopper
> 
> I'm not suggesting that you buy euros ... I have no clue what the euro will do vs. the dollar. But if you did buy them now, you wouldn't be hoping that the dollar gets stronger, you'd be betting that the dollar would get weaker. So when the time came to cash in, you could buy more dollars with your euros.
> 
> Clear as mud?


Yep,,,what he said Isaac. I was thrown when you posted that but here's what I'll do for ya. Instead of buying Euros just buy some great CC's and let em age and then auction them off and this way you will be sure not only to recoup your initial investment but you will make money. Aged great CC's are always worth more than the face value of what you bought them for.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cigary said:


> Yep,,,what he said Isaac. I was thrown when you posted that but here's what I'll do for ya. Instead of buying Euros just buy some great CC's and let em age and then auction them off and this way you will be sure not only to recoup your initial investment but you will make money. Aged great CC's are always worth more than the face value of what you bought them for.


I'm not sure this is true. All my profits seem to go up in smoke.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Any thoughts on whether those companies who deal mostly to foreign buyers will raise their Euro prices in attempts to recoup some of the value losses?


They certainly have now........xxxxx box = 108 yesterday
same xxxxx box today = 123
All across the board......

This the same game they play with gasoline here......last week 2.50 a gal.... this week 3.00 a gal.....next week...2.95 a gal and we feel like we're getting a deal!


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

Just noticed that today... that sucks. Was really looking forward to the PSD4s, but was waiting for the Euro to bottom, I guess I screwed myself.


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Just noticed that today... that sucks. Was really looking forward to the PSD4s, but was waiting for the Euro to bottom, I guess I screwed myself.


 If you want em, just buy them, and dont look back...


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

bpegler said:


> I'm not sure this is true. All my profits seem to go up in smoke.


Lol,,,,guess it all depends on your outlook. I buy, I smoke, I feel better and then invest in the process all over again.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Just noticed that today... that sucks. Was really looking forward to the PSD4s, but was waiting for the Euro to bottom, I guess I screwed myself.


I try to smart shop also........hopefully they will occasionally go up on sale again.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> If you want em, just buy them, and dont look back...


Well, unfortunately I'm on a limited budget (250$ in cigars from the wife for my birthday), and they went up $23 a box. That put them in a totally different price bracket, I'll probably get the Siglo IIs now instead, would have been nice to have saved that, was gonna get the PSD4s, some HdM Epi2s, and JLP Cremas... I guess I'll be skipping out on the Cremas this time.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> Well, unfortunately I'm on a limited budget (250$ in cigars from the wife for my birthday), and they went up $23 a box. That put them in a totally different price bracket, I'll probably get the Siglo IIs now instead, would have been nice to have saved that, was gonna get the PSD4s, some HdM Epi2s, and JLP Cremas... I guess I'll be skipping out on the Cremas this time.


Hells bells...had I known I would have shot you a PM as some place had a tremendous 15% sale on their smokes. I got a box of Espys for $345...they should arrive by next Friday and I'm more excited than a qu**r in a dick tree!!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Hells bells...had I known I would have shot you a PM as some place had a tremendous 15% sale on their smokes. I got a box of Espys for $345...they should arrive by next Friday and I'm more excited than a qu**r in a dick tree!!


I was loving that sale but at a $300 minimum order and new brakes needed for my 1 1/2 year old car, I had to take a back seat. Wait till the wife asks me what my behikes cost though. I'll let her know they are the best $5 stick money can by. Im in trouble


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> I was loving that sale but at a $300 minimum order and new brakes needed for my 1 1/2 year old car, I had to take a back seat. Wait till the wife asks me what my behikes cost though. I'll let her know they are the best $5 stick money can by. Im in trouble


Ha ha,,,when she finds out the truth I'd like pictures. I get in trouble all the time...twice this week and she has no clue what's coming in next week.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Ha ha,,,when she finds out the truth *I'd like pictures.* I get in trouble all the time...twice this week and she has no clue what's coming in next week.


Instead of waiting, just search Google images for "Stiletto heel in anus" and you'll get the idea.

By the way, anyone else realize that the U.S. will be on the hook for about $50 billion if the EU bailout fails. What's next?:der:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> Instead of waiting, just search Google images for "Stiletto heel in anus" and you'll get the idea.
> 
> By the way, anyone else realize that the U.S. will be on the hook for about $50 billion if the EU bailout fails. What next?:der:


Seriously Dude...ya tryin to turn me on with the stiletto visualization ( sans anus )?

When are the Behikes coming in? I cannot even believe you are getting those esp. for the prices they are asking? A brother says he can get a 10 pack for a bit over $300 in Germany and my wallet just laughed and farted.

$50 billion? That's it? A mere drop in the bucket for the trillions we're going to be paying out in the next few years. Lucky for me I will have Angels Wings on smoking Behikes for breakfast.:faint:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Seriously Dude...ya tryin to turn me on with the stiletto visualization ( sans anus )?
> 
> When are the Behikes coming in? I cannot even believe you are getting those esp. for the prices they are asking? A brother says he can get a 10 pack for a bit over $300 in Germany and my wallet just laughed and farted.
> 
> $50 billion? That's it? A mere drop in the bucket for the trillions we're going to be paying out in the next few years. Lucky for me I will have Angels Wings on smoking Behikes for breakfast.:faint:


PM 4 U


----------



## 1911-Neil (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm about to place a $300+ order, care to PM me who's having the special?



scottw said:


> I was loving that sale but at a $300 minimum order and new brakes needed for my 1 1/2 year old car, I had to take a back seat. Wait till the wife asks me what my behikes cost though. I'll let her know they are the best $5 stick money can by. Im in trouble


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

1911-Neil said:


> I'm about to place a $300+ order, care to PM me who's having the special?


It was a one day special last week, it's sadly over. Sorry brother:sorry:


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

scottw said:


> It was a one day special last week, it's sadly over. Sorry brother:sorry:


ound:Now that is one heckuva sig line. lol


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Next we test 1.18...
I bet we see more specials. Prices are the best I've ever seen. 
Except those behikes still aren't cheap.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Going to Italy in 6 weeks ... I'm pretty happy about the strength of the dollar! Only thing bugging me is I wonder if I should buy at least some of my euros now and lock in this pricing.


----------



## mhartnett (Dec 3, 2009)

Rodeo said:


> Going to Italy in 6 weeks ... I'm pretty happy about the strength of the dollar! Only thing bugging me is I wonder if I should buy at least some of my euros now and lock in this pricing.


I think it depends on your personal risk-aversion. I'm a pretty risk-averse person, so for me, I'd probably wait until I saw a rate I was happy with and go for it. Others would cross their fingers and push it a little further.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Well, I'm happy with the rate now  But I'd be happier at 1:1:smoke2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Give it time Steve, I feel it has further to go. The problem with these bailouts is that its like getting really wasted and going home with a woman that you think is hotter than Shania Twain only to wake up with a massive hangover and look over to see someone who resembles Mark Twain. When the euphoria is over and reality sets in, things change for the worse.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> Going to Italy in 6 weeks ... I'm pretty happy about the strength of the dollar! Only thing bugging me is I wonder if I should buy at least some of my euros now and lock in this pricing.


Enjoy your trip.
Personally i would wait i think it will continue to drop.
Europe is in more trouble than we are.:rapture:


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

Now that I think about it, not sure where I would buy euros anyway. There's no currency exchanges around here (at least I don't think there are) and I'm sure the bank doesn't keep euros around to make exchanges for dollars.

If I could buy some, I think what I would do is buy 1/2 now and wait till the trip to buy the second half, hedge a bit.

I only wish our cc suppliers were not playing with their pricing so much ... we are not seeing much in terms of increased buying power, so they are pocketing all the gains from the stronger dollar.


----------



## TrippMc4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Rodeo said:


> I only wish our cc suppliers were not playing with their pricing so much ... we are not seeing much in terms of increased buying power, so they are pocketing all the gains from the stronger dollar.


This is becoming very frustrating! I have been keeping a spreadsheet of how they have been jacking up their prices as the euro keeps falling, just over the past 3 weeks. I keep hoping they will stop so that I can make some big purchases . . . but I guess they know what they are doing.


----------



## Perfecto Dave (Nov 24, 2009)

> but I guess they know what they are doing


They also know where the big money comes from. I think it should be a waiting game for us and a no deposit in their bank account for them.
Soon enough, we'll see those specials start popping up again.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> Now that I think about it, not sure where I would buy euros anyway. There's no currency exchanges around here (at least I don't think there are) and I'm sure the bank doesn't keep euros around to make exchanges for dollars.
> 
> If I could buy some, I think what I would do is buy 1/2 now and wait till the trip to buy the second half, hedge a bit.
> 
> I only wish our cc suppliers were not playing with their pricing so much ... we are not seeing much in terms of increased buying power, so they are pocketing all the gains from the stronger dollar.


Word of advice for you. The ATM's in Italy only allowed me to take out 250 Euro a day. Even though my limit here is $1000. So you get dinged a service charge for every withdrawl. If I were to do Italy again, I would definately take out about 50% of the cash that I think I would need before leaving. Keep it in a moneybelt or something.
When and where in Italy are you going?
I just got back.


----------



## Rodeo (May 25, 2009)

I'm taking my kids to Porto Chervo in Sardania. We are going to say with family at their villa overlooking the harbor. Its a pretty awesome place, I'm really looking forward to going!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Looks like the Euro touched down on a 4 year low Monday during trading. Pared it's losses and is up 0.2% vs the USD today. I hardly think it will be sustainable and possibly just be a result of the positive vibes the bailout sent out there as well as the technical analysis traders buying the low levels. Who knows at this point.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

Rodeo said:


> I'm taking my kids to Porto Chervo in Sardania. We are going to say with family at their villa overlooking the harbor. Its a pretty awesome place, I'm really looking forward to going!


Wow! Sounds awesome. I never made it to Sardinia.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

With all this discussion of traveling overseas I thought I'd point something out that everyone may not know. For purchased in foreign currency, Capital One is the only credit card that doesn't charge a fee on top of the foreign exchange rate, most banks charge about 3%. You may also want to check with your bank for thier foreign ATM fees, many credit unions do not have a foreign ATM fee, so that could also save you money to open up an account at one of those before the trip.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> With all this discussion of traveling overseas I thought I'd point something out that everyone may not know. For purchased in foreign currency, Capital One is the only credit card that doesn't charge a fee on top of the foreign exchange rate, most banks charge about 3%. You may also want to check with your bank for thier foreign ATM fees, many credit unions do not have a foreign ATM fee, so that could also save you money to open up an account at one of those before the trip.


Aha...excellent post and great information on this. I have Capital 1 and wasn't aware of this. When we travelled in the Mediterranean I got tired of getting nailed with all of the charges for ATM fees when I used my BofA card. Will be smarter when I travel there next year. bumpage coming to you for that.:smoke2:


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

KetherInMalkuth said:


> With all this discussion of traveling overseas I thought I'd point something out that everyone may not know. For purchased in foreign currency, Capital One is the only credit card that doesn't charge a fee on top of the foreign exchange rate, most banks charge about 3%. You may also want to check with your bank for thier foreign ATM fees, many credit unions do not have a foreign ATM fee, so that could also save you money to open up an account at one of those before the trip.


This is a good tip but more importantly I would check how far off the interbank market they are on the exchange rate.


----------



## KetherInMalkuth (Dec 17, 2009)

I know Cap 1 is usually within 0.002 cents, that's good enough for me, especially since they don't charge any fee. My bank though, charges 3% on transactions and ATM withdrawls. That's like tacking on an extra 4 cents onto the current exchange rate, that's just abusive.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

Shaz said:


> Wow! Sounds awesome. I never made it to Sardinia.


hot topless chix there too!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

Another important travel tip: The best exchange rate you can get is often with credit card purchases.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Guys I'm already there!


----------



## aea6574 (Jun 5, 2009)

Howdy All: I hope you are great.

I know this is an older topic. Not sure if I should have started a new one or not.

Any thoughts on places that charge in Euros and getting around being charged extra by your bank if you are in the U.S.? 

I do not have a Capital One card and do not plan on getting one. I know some have mentioned buying a card from Walmart, would this get me around the extra fee? Or if I use a site that charges in Euro should I just pay the charge?

Any thoughts?

Best regards, tony


----------



## WhoDat (Sep 22, 2010)

aea6574 said:


> Howdy All: I hope you are great.
> 
> I know this is an older topic. Not sure if I should have started a new one or not.
> 
> ...


Tony,

I'm assuming you are asking about the Walmart Money Card. I looked on the FAQ's and found nothing about international purchases, percentages for exchange from dollars to foreign currency. (most credit cards do charge something for the use of foreign currency). I did find something on the Card Exclusions section. It says some merchants may not accept your MoneyCard because it wouldn't be legal for a minor to purchase the goods (because these cards are "designed to be used by people of all ages").

Here's a link to the site :

https://www.walmartmoneycard.com/walmart/help#04

Hope this helps some.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

Hey guys. Just wanted to dig this post up on the basis of the current rally of the USD vs the Euro. I haven't seen the savings passed down to any of my vendors but, it's looking better than it has in quite some time. Thoughts?

Edit : many kudos to my friend John for starting this thread. It's topics like these that keep the habanos forum intellectually stimulating for me.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

I guess every little bit helps.
1.62 against the Sterling.
Can't imaging prices dropping given increased
transportation cost.


----------



## bdw1984 (May 6, 2009)

I agree Al, surprised prices haven't risen significantly due to increased risk of seizure. Let's root for lower oil, default in Portugal and Greece and the continuing upward movement of the dollar.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

bdw1984 said:


> I agree Al, surprised prices haven't risen significantly due to increased risk of seizure. Let's root for lower oil, default in Portugal and Greece and the continuing upward movement of the dollar.


The PIGS are definitely our friend.

Another good general strike in Greece, and I'm buying a SCdlH O'Reilly Book.!

Love currency discussions.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

bpegler said:


> The PIGS are definitely our friend.
> 
> Another good general strike in Greece, and I'm buying a SCdlH O'Reilly Book.!
> 
> Love currency discussions.


lol


----------

